# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Linksys SPA 1001

## bedrock

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί να παίζει το συγκεκριμένο με awmn και μέ κάποιον ιντερνετικό sip ταυτόχρονα?

----------


## gadgetakias

Ουσιαστικά είναι σαν το PAP2 απλά με μία μόνο θύρα αντί για δύο..
Το μενου και οι ιδιότητες είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες.

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 20:53 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Hardware Reviews'.

----------

